# My goal for next year - The Yorkshire Marathon



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2013)

I've set my sights on the Yorkshire Marathon, which takes place on October 12th 2014, less than a week before my 56th birthday. I'd already decided that I wanted to run it, but that was reinforced this morning by watching televised highlights of this years race and all the beautiful countryside that it passes through. It starts and finishes in the gorgeous city of York - what more could you want?  I'm hoping that I can secure a place when registration opens, as this year's race sold out in 3 days!

I got so frustrated recently having to take a three week layoff from virtually any form of exercise except walking to the shop and back, and this has left me virtually at square one with my training, so it will be interesting to see how it develops over the coming weeks and months.

As well as running, I am doing some cycling on my exercise bike, some rowing and some Gay Gaspers (the 15 minute abs workout for dummies!).

Here's what I have done so far, I will update weekly to try and keep motivated 

Running: 9.02 (miles)
EB: 15.1 (km)
GG: 10
Row: 1500 (strokes)

Total of 1907 calories, and 5hrs 10mins 

My blood sugars are much improved, but with a few hypos due to the fact that I have needed to reduce my insulin considerably so far (down from 46 units novorapid when ill to around 19 units now).

Anyone else got any goals planned for 2014?


----------



## trophywench (Nov 3, 2013)

Err, more holidays in warm places?


----------



## delb t (Nov 3, 2013)

H is talking next half marathon talk! OH is not .I will be the best cheerer oner- no such word I know.Hes wanting one with the same sort of atmosphere as the Birmingham one etc but not too far travelling etc


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2013)

delb t said:


> H is talking next half marathon talk! OH is not .I will be the best cheerer oner- no such word I know.Hes wanting one with the same sort of atmosphere as the Birmingham one etc but not too far travelling etc



Sounds like H has got the bug!  He might like to check out http://www.halfmarathonlist.co.uk/ to see what is coming up wherever you live


----------



## delb t (Nov 3, 2013)

Yes I had a quick look on there- cant see him running as a Santa-'He marshalled at a Santa run last year and had to wear a blue Santa suit at the finish line -Ive never laughed so much! - but yes OH is hanging up his running shoes and H has definately got the bug


----------



## trophywench (Nov 3, 2013)

Take him to the Bath half-m - Bath is a great city to visit - with or without a jog LOL


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Take him to the Bath half-m - Bath is a great city to visit - with or without a jog LOL



I ran that a couple of years ago - really excellent race  Very popular though, all the places will have gone for 2014 (it's early March).


----------



## delb t (Nov 3, 2013)

Looked at BATH- to me it seems to be still open?- cant find a start time -   if its  9.OO am would be too early with all the faffing with breakfast 2 hrs before/adjusting/maths/sit -ups- wonder what the Stratford one would be like for atmosphere-


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2013)

delb t said:


> Looked at BATH- to me it seems to be still open?- cant find a start time -   if its  9.OO am would be too early with all the faffing with breakfast 2 hrs before/adjusting/maths/sit -ups- wonder what the Stratford one would be like for atmosphere-



Actually, you could just squeeze into the Bath one - I just checked and I didn't enter until the end of October last time. It started later than 9am - more like 10am I think.

edit: just checked and they begin calling the runners to the start at 10:00am. I seem to remember having around half an hour to wait after getting to the start.


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 3, 2013)

Good for you Northy !  I allways like to do something. Last week when my kids where off school i was planning to do "Scarfell Pike". But weather was weired at start of week. Wind/Rain & Hail.  So had a rest & did me good


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Good for you Northy !  I allways like to do something. Last week when my kids where off school i was planning to do "Scarfell Pike". But weather was weired at start of week. Wind/Rain & Hail.  So had a rest & did me good



Cheers Hobie  Only been up there once - couldn't see a thing!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2013)

Totals so far are:

Running: 20.13 (miles)
EB: 15.1 (km)
GG: 23
Row: 2100 (strokes)

Total of 3429 calories, and 10hrs 36mins training time.


----------



## delb t (Nov 10, 2013)

Wow- makes me tired just reading It- OH picked up those running shoes and he and H did a 6 miler in the week!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 10, 2013)

delb t said:


> Wow- makes me tired just reading It- OH picked up those running shoes and he and H did a 6 miler in the week!



They're a lot fitter than I am at the moment - the illness really set me back and I feel like I'm starting all over again, but I am making good progress so far - just have to try and avoid any injuries


----------



## delb t (Nov 10, 2013)

H was so fine at the half marathon it shocked me - he looked like he'd ran for the bus!!!!!!
OH- 2 Hip resurfacing opps./ He finds it so hard now but then he is heading towards 50.... swims 3x a week gym 4x lunchtimes
ME-nothing


----------



## Northerner (Nov 17, 2013)

Totals so far are:

Running: 26.21 (miles)
EB: 15.1 (km)
GG: 35
Row: 4200 (strokes)

Total of 4511 calories, and 15hrs 40mins training time.

Haven't done much running this past week due to sore legs at beginning of week and being out all day Saturday, but have done more rowing


----------



## Northerner (Nov 24, 2013)

Totals so far are:

Running: 40.12 (miles)
EB: 15.1 (km)
GG: 49
Row: 5300 (strokes)

Total of 6485 calories, and 22hrs 6 mins training time.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 15, 2014)

Well, things went to pot a bit unfortunately. I broke my next-to-big toe after stubbing it on something, so couldn't run in the lead up to Christmas, then many of you are probably aware of the difficulties I have had since Christmas  However, I did manage more rowing and quite a few GGs before my illness.

Totals so far are:

Running: 49.67 (miles)
EB: 15.1 (km)
GG: 88
Row: 8800 (strokes)

Total of 8232 calories, and 1 day 11hrs 11mins training time.

The really good news is that I mananged to get my act together enough to participate in the pre-sale for places - and I now have a place in the Yorkshire Marathon on 12th October 2014!!! Yayyyyyy!!!!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 15, 2014)

Good luck with "Yorkshire Marathon"  sounds good !


----------



## Copepod (Jan 15, 2014)

Sounds a nice route, Northerner. May see you running in York. 

I'll stick to my off road trail runs, though - my knees cope much better with mud and irregular surfaces than hard tarmac.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2014)

Copepod said:


> Sounds a nice route, Northerner. May see you running in York.
> 
> I'll stick to my off road trail runs, though - my knees cope much better with mud and irregular surfaces than hard tarmac.



Unfortunately, there's little opportunity for me to train off-road where I live now. I was talking to a friend in Sheffield the other night and realising how much I missed the Peak District and all those lovely hills and trails!

Well, I have booked my accommodation now, so just the travel to book nearer the time!


----------



## Copepod (Jan 16, 2014)

Advance purchase rail fares ususally available 12 weeks before travel date. 

I always check online, then buy from station, with added confirmation that I've found the best route / fare. Just last week, I found a fare about ?100 for return Yorkshire to Lochaber region, which was pretty good, but when I went to a station travel centre, the clerk found an alternative route for return leg, making the total ?85. I had also considered long distance bus / coach, but none of the journeys were possible in timescale, and driving, but train was quicker and would be less tiring and petrol not much cheaper than rail, plus I didn't need car when there, as a friend is driving up before and returning after.

If your friend in Sheffield is a good navigator, then they could volunteer to collect controls after http://www.marmot-dark-mountains.com/ next weekend.

There are trail runs in southern England, particularly on North Downs and South Downs.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 16, 2014)

Copepod said:


> If your friend in Sheffield is a good navigator, then they could volunteer to collect controls after http://www.marmot-dark-mountains.com/ next weekend.
> 
> There are trail runs in southern England, particularly on North Downs and South Downs.



She's not really into the running scene. We actually started running together, inspired by a friend in the 1983 Sheffield Marathon - she lasted a week and I am still doing it! 

In Sheffield the trails were accessible from my doorstep, I'd have to get a train to find one down here  Have been looking into possible New Forest options though, as I can catch a train to Brockenhurst fairly easily. Expensive, though, but possibly for some longer distance training runs might be worth it.


----------

